# ok...so we attempt family



## ponyboi09 (Nov 22, 2007)

...haha we love each other....really we do...

so we tried to take some with the horses...big argument about which horses to use in our pictures...







...so we discussed it nicely and decided on the weanlings....



...Little charlie wanted to show off his good side...










...the girls only thought they could get him to turn...but who can blame him for being camera shy?






....finally we persuded him to turn and little ms. DD decided she wanted to try and stand up, because she hates feeling small around us... too bad she didnt warn me ...






...."ok, everyone on the count of 3...ready, 1-2-3....OH MY GOSH! ITS A GOOD ONE!!!!"- mom






We took a whole bunch more....but these were the only ones with the horses.... we didnt get any that we all decided on....

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, from all of us a G Willikers!

Hope you enjoy!

Will


----------



## Miniv (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you should do all of them..........in sequence! Gives us all that "Happy Holiday Family" FEELING!!!!





MA


----------



## CJMM6 (Nov 22, 2007)

Too cute


----------



## maplegum (Nov 22, 2007)

You have one of those families too?





Very very funny photos! They say " never work with animals and children" don't they!





Beautiful family by the way.


----------



## Dona (Nov 22, 2007)

Loved ALL of them!



Cute kids......all FIVE of them!


----------



## River1018 (Nov 22, 2007)

Definately looks like they are having fun!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 23, 2007)

::giggle:: I love the whole sequence. So cute!

Leia


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 23, 2007)

You can't help but SMILE looking at those precious pictures!



)))))

~Sandy


----------



## George (Nov 23, 2007)

WOW! What a great looking family. I like all the pictures but the last one is perfect. #1 would be great too but you can't see the face of the poor girl who is being picked on LOL Great picture though.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Im glad you all liked them, haha...still not really sure which one( or more) we will use on our card, haha but we will have to have another one of those civilized family decisions





HPPY HOLDAYS!

Will


----------



## Reble (Nov 23, 2007)

too funny, just like in the movies..


----------



## Country Girl (Nov 23, 2007)

Aww those pictures were really cute! Maybe I will have to try that with my family..

Emily


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 23, 2007)

LOVED THEM!!! Great job!

Angie


----------



## ponyboi09 (Nov 23, 2007)

haha well you ought to see us all at shows. There are no words to describe...haha, but we have a blast....everyone knows raising minis is a family business, haha

Its great fun though, deffinately keeps things interesting


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh dear...I loved ALL of them. cute kids! Mary


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2007)

loved the sequence!!


----------



## Rachel (Nov 24, 2007)

Way too cute!!!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the pics, Will. And the finishing product looks good. I love your little filly.

Happy Holidays,

Gage


----------



## ponyboi09 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, im pretty please with what we have





Gage, ha thanks...im really satisfied with our first foaling season.

thanks again,

Will


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 24, 2007)

ah what cute pics!!!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 25, 2007)

ponyboi09 said:


> Thanks again everyone, im pretty please with what we have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you expecting any next year???


----------



## ponyboi09 (Nov 25, 2007)

Sure are, hopefully 4....I repeated the breeding of this filly but unfortunately, her dam got sick and due to the strees of the sickness and the strength of antibiotics that the vets put her on, she lost the foal at 3 months...so I plan on breeding her back in the spring as she is much better now. Lets just say it was a long couple months,so that little filly im holding on to holds a close place in my heart, Im hoping I can find her a great home. Even though I wish I could keep her

Thanks again,

Will


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like you all had a lot of fun!


----------



## hairicane (Nov 25, 2007)

Great photos! You tell a great story


----------

